# how do you have your oats



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

how do you have yours, im getting bored of cooking plain oats for breaky any way to improve the taste


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/breakfast-recipes/81921-my-usual-break-what-you-think.html


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i stick mine in shake with a banana, peanut butter and sometimes some cocoa powder


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

oats/choc mint protein/splenda/water, all mixed up, eat with spoon or drink in a shaker, job done.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

oats, 150g natural yogurt 500ml water, banana and two scoops of protein... blend and drink


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

i buy my oats already blended into ultra fine, put them in with my protien powder and drink them as a liquid, you dont even know your having them. :thumb:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

When I have oats i have mine with raisins and figs and stirr in some chocolate protein powder.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

protein in my powder.

good times.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Scottydog81 said:


> i buy my oats already blended into ultra fine, put them in with my protien powder and drink them as a liquid, you dont even know your having them. :thumb:


x2 - easiest way!!


----------



## mad cam (Apr 17, 2010)

Always have mine as a bowl of porriage in the morning, with either blueberrys, cinnamen or almonds mixed in.

Never thought about blending it or anything else into my protien shake. Will have to give it a try.


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

God said:


> Ultra fine blended in a shake.


x2


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cook oats

add raisens. pro powder/touch of honey and cinnamon = awesome.

wanna increase fats add peanut butter = awesome or some grinded almonds.


----------



## webhound (Oct 16, 2009)

oats, banana, 4x eggs, 4 x tbsp olive oil, peanut butter, milk + blender = mmmmm


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

I buy mine already blended ultra fine, take them with my shakes. Makes it a lot easier when you haven't got much time to keep cooking!


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

I have mine cooked , add splenda/Peanut butter and currently adding pineapple in as well . I love it this way.


----------



## kingliam84 (Feb 7, 2010)

plain un cooked oats with a banana sci mentor protein scoop in there tastes lovelly !!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Scottydog81 said:


> i buy my oats already blended into ultra fine, put them in with my protien powder and drink them as a liquid, you dont even know your having them. :thumb:


where can you get blended oats from


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Scottydog81 said:


> i buy my oats already blended into ultra fine, put them in with my protien powder and drink them as a liquid, you dont even know your having them. :thumb:


x2

bulkpowders do them i think


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Raw oats with whey and water and blend together.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

150gms of oats... 2 scoops of whey... 50gms pbutter.... Blended and drink....... (choclate whey only for me)...

steve


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Powdered oats with a teaspoon of splenda & cinnamon, in water. Sometimes I eat them with a spoon, sometimes I drink them.

I have this almost every morning with 2 turkey rashers, 4 egg whites, 2 whole eggs & a banana.

:thumbup1:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Muesli 150g with dried apricots, apple, raisins, banana chips, blueberries and strawberries added with milk of course, now that's a top class breakfast. I also have fine oats with whey powder, frozen banana, and a large apple all blended with milk.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

sottish refined from my protein in a shake

and whole rolled oats for breakfast

cant get enough of thy oatage


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

Singe scoop of black cherry 80% protein with a spoonful of cranberries mixed in.


----------

